
Introducing SPECS – Design/Development Collaboration Tool by CanvasFlip - vipul4vb
https://www.canvasflip.com/specs-the-design-hand-off.php
======
vipul4vb
Hey Guys, I'm vipul - one of the co founders at CanvasFlip. we just launched
our design/development collaboration tool. Waiting for you guys to try this
out and share your feedback.

Cheers, VM

